# Schaltschranklüfter für Feinstaub



## SebastianM (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach feinstaubtauglichen Schaltschranklüftern. Bzw nach einer Alternative, diese schnell und einfach zu säubern. Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb mit sehr hohem Staubaufkommen (Vliesstoffhersteller) und ständig sitzen die Filtermatten zu... Gibt es da Lösungen??
Fremdbelüftung und Klimageräte sind momentan 2.rangig...
Würd mich über Antworten freuen.

Viele sonnige Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Juni 2010)

ich habe zwei staubige Betriebe kennengelernt, da wird der Staub an der Quelle abgesaugt. Weiters ist mir auch in einem Betrieb Fremdbelüftung begegnet (wegen feuchter Raumluft) und natürlich die Abschottung des Schranks mit Klimagerät (zusätzlich zur Absaugung).

Filter, die sich nicht zusetzen, kenne ich nicht (es sei denn, man baut sie aus). Filter setzen sich langsamer zu, wenn sie großflächiger sind und entsprechend weniger Luftdurchsatz pro Flächeneinheit haben. Bei fasrigem Staub könnte eine großporigere Matte helfen, wo dann die Filterwirkung nicht an der Oberfläche, sondern in der Mattentiefe erfolgt. Der Staub also nicht an einer dünnen Oberfläche, sondern im Volumen des Filters absorbiert wird.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2010)

ich muß da an: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=35045 denken ... wahrscheinlich immer noch wegen dem lustigen firmennamen


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich kenne da auch noch den Ansatz mit "Überdruck" im Schaltschrank.
Am sinnigsten wäre für mich aber auch die Trennung von Innenluft uind Aussenluft - aslo z.B. Luft-Luft-Tauscher ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

